# Killbuck



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey all,
I have some hunting property and a place to stay very close to the Killbuck wildlife/ public hunting area. I have heard there is good waterfowling there. I also have access to a boat with a small draft if I need it. The problem is I have never hunted waterfowl before and me and my buddy that I deer/turkey hunt with want to give it a try. Any advice/help you guys can offer would be awesome as far as what we may need besides the obvious things/ etiquette/ or any place I can gather some info. Sorry for being so vague but like I said, everything helps.

Anthony


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

All I know about killbuck is this. I got opening day there for the lottery last year. Me and my buddy went to scout our area I got, well we were walking the area and some guy comes from his backyard yelling and screaming at us threatening to call the sheriff cause we were on his property, now both me and my buddy are LEO's so we told him go ahead and once he realized we weren't afraid of his threats he started to cool down and talk to us explaining his property actually goes into the marsh water and so do others that surround the marsh. That put a bad taste in our mouth about the place and we ended up hunting another area and we both said we'll never go there again. So if you do go, be very careful of the one private property sign that marks the areas around the marsh. Also there's not a boat ramp there.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

sent u a pm


----------

